# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  DAEMON Tools Lite

## barbosso

DAEMON Tools Lite 4.30.4

Daemon Tools - маленький по размерам, но мощный по возможностям популярный эмулятор приводов дисков CD/DVD позволяющий проигрывать практически любой образ диска (CUE/BIN, ISO,CCD, BWT, MDS, CDI, NRG, PDI, B5T), сделанный одной из программой для копирования дисков (BlindWrite, CLONECD, Nero, Alcohol 120%, FANTOMCD, DiscDump, Disc Juggler...).
Daemon Tools - простой способ избавиться от необходимости каждый раз пользоваться оригинальным диском (а также неплохой инструмент для запуска их пиратских копий).
DAEMON Tools устанавливает в системе виртуальные поводы (можно создать до четырех штук), которые распознаются операционной системой и другими утилитами, как настоящие. Программа может работать с какими угодно образами дисков (PlayStation, X-BOX, GameCube...). Также в DAEMON Tools можно "вставить" скопированные на жесткий диск аудио-CD или DVD-диски.
DAEMON Tools имеет специальные режимы для правильной работы копий дисков с продвинутой защитой (SafeDisc (C-Dilla), Securom и Laserlock, CDCOPS, StarForce и Protect CD), которые используются на некоторых дисках с играми. 
Изменения в последней версии:
Устранены ошибки.
Год выпуска: 2009 
Жанр: Эмулятор привода 
Разработчик: DT Soft Ltd 
Сайт разработчика: Home page :: DAEMON-Tools.cc 
Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Платформа: 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, XP x64, Vista x64
Скачать
http://depositfiles.com/files/8smfd1x7x

----------

